# Estoril Blue M3: Would you?



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's an interesting question. If you were in the market for a gently used E46 M3 and this vehicle were available to you and the pricing and vehicle condition were where they should be, would you buy a used Estoril Blue M3 coupe without a moonroof?

Reason for asking? No, I'm not looking to sell a car. However, we do have a car matching this description that is due in next week as a Porsche trade in. Judging by our luck with our last pre-owned M3 (CPO '02 M3 SMG with 14k miles in Imola Red) and how we had to wholesale it because it drew it no traffic what-so-ever, some guys here were making predictions on how long we'd keep this car before we had our wholesale manager take it away. Did I mention how new this car is? It is a late build 2003 model (with the March updates). 

So, back to my question: if you were in the market, and a local dealer had this car and it was in good shape and the price was right, would you show any interest in it? 

In case anyone is interested, I'll post an update with pictures next week sometime.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Here's an interesting question. If you were in the market for a gently used E46 M3 and this vehicle were available to you and the pricing and vehicle condition were where they should be, would you buy a used Estoril Blue M3 coupe without a moonroof?
> 
> Reason for asking? No, I'm not looking to sell a car. However, we do have a car matching this description that is due in next week as a Porsche trade in. Judging by our luck with our last pre-owned M3 (CPO '02 M3 SMG with 14k miles in Imola Red) and how we had to wholesale it because it drew it no traffic what-so-ever, some guys here were making predictions on how long we'd keep this car before we had our wholesale manager take it away. Did I mention how new this car is? It is a late build 2003 model (with the March updates).
> 
> ...


 sounds VERY interesting...


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I'd be interested, sure. But yeah, it may not draw too much traffic from "normal" buyers. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Being tall (6'6") and having previously owned an EB M roadster....yes. But you said if I was in the market. I doubt I will ever be in the market for an E46 as the engine issues scare the bejesus out of me. How about an EB E39 M5?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Bruce said:


> Being tall (6'6") and having previously owned an EB M roadster....yes. But you said if I was in the market. I doubt I will ever be in the market for an E46 as the engine issues scare the bejesus out of me. How about an EB E39 M5?


why not both?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

If _I_ were in the market for a gently used E46 M3, Estoril Blue with no moonroof and cloth interior would be exactly what I would want....


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I would be interested in a heartbeat. In my mind a moonroof is just a bonus, not a "must have" in a car like that.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

It sounds like the M3 I would spec out if I were to order new. If the price was right, I'd buy it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

Esotril has been my favorite M color for many years. I wish I could have found a clean estoril M3/4 5-spd back when I was looking. If I were at all in the market for an E46 M3, I would jump all over this car. Perfect color and the lack of a moonroof wouldn't bother me at all. I'm not hard-core enough to appreciate the extra rigidity, but I still could easily do without it. The color would more than make up for it.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

If I was spending that much on a car, then I would really be particular about my options. I wouldn't have to have a moonroof, but to me I would rather have black or white on an M3. So, if all I could find was an estoril, although I like the color, I would much rather something else, and I would have to get one super hell of a deal to walk away with it.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> In case anyone is interested, I'll post an update with pictures next week sometime.


Well, here's the update. It's here.

Equipped as follows:

Estoril Blue "Special Paint"/Black Leather
6 speed transmission
Xenon Headlights
HK Sound
Aluminum Trim
Pwr Front Seats
Nav System
Rain Sensor
Cold Weather Package
*NO* moonroof

In service date: 5/28/03, currently around 3,000 miles. It has the March updates (LED tail lights with adaptive brake lights) and has no front plate bracket installed...

It's a sharp car, I must say. If anyone plans on being in the area and wants to look at it, let me know via email or PM. I'll post pics as soon as I get some.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

That really does sound perfect, as far as E46 M3s go.

If I were in the market, I'd jump on that. Perfect color, perfect specs, VERY low mileage.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

TD said:


> That really does sound perfect, as far as E46 M3s go.
> 
> If I were in the market, I'd jump on that. Perfect color, perfect specs, VERY low mileage.


Ya if you don't want it let me know I may be interested


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow, great specs. I could care less about the CWP, but it has everything else I would want.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Mathew said:


> Wow, great specs. I could care less about the CWP, but it has everything else I would want.


You spoiled Florida residents... 

Here in RI, I'd be reluctant to order a car sans heated seats. In fact, almost every car on our lot has that option-- we won't order a 7 or X5 for stock without it, nearly every 5 has it, and even our "basic" 3 series ad cars have heated seats and a moonroof.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Where's Alee ? :eeps:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Well, here's the update. It's here.
> 
> Equipped as follows:
> 
> ...


I'd jump on that in a heartbeat if I was in the market. When hunting the used car market for limited availability cars like M3's, beggars can't be choosers. Well maintained...6 speed...I could care less if there was a moonroof or not!


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> I'd jump on that in a heartbeat if I was in the market. When hunting the used car market for limited availability cars like M3's, beggars can't be choosers. Well maintained...6 speed...I could care less if there was a moonroof or not!


If my housing costs weren't rising exponentially, I would seriously consider this car. And :stickpoke all you want, I would prefer leather seats.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> If my housing costs weren't rising exponentially, I would seriously consider this car. And :stickpoke all you want, I would prefer leather seats.


I would love to order a Estoril Blue 330i ZHP... :yikes:

Now I just need some more money...


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

We took a deposit on the vehicle today, so I think it is safe to say it has been sold. It'll be sad to see it go-- I've grown quite attached to this car. I'll have to find another odd-ball or orphaned BMW to grow attached to, such as the 3 week old pre-owned 760 or the 5 speed X5.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> We took a deposit on the vehicle today, so I think it is safe to say it has been sold. It'll be sad to see it go-- I've grown quite attached to this car. I'll have to find another odd-ball or orphaned BMW to grow attached to, such as the 3 week old pre-owned 760 or the 5 speed X5.


    :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:

I really love that car. Something indescribable that just made me know it was for me. Well, I guess the little voice was wrong (unless I have MPD and one of my other personalities put down a deposit).

It's ok though. I love my M3  :thumbup:


----------

